#ubuntu-lt 2016-11-07
<cybersig> Sveiki, LibreOffice jau yra snap stable kanale. Vakar įdiegiau. Kaip įdiegti lietuvių kalbą?
#ubuntu-lt 2017-11-11
<defrag> sveiki
